# Downtown Los Angeles Parte 1 por Eden y J Block



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Eden said:


> si ah mi tambien me gustaria tener un lente mas largo, pero lo malo es que cada vez que cambias tus lentes se ensucia el sensor de la camara, por eso es que me desidi por ese lente de 17-85, ya en cuanto este bien entrenado en como limpiar el sensor y eso ya me sentire con mas confianza para cambiar los lentes las veces que quiera, ah y que bacan que estudiaste fotografia cuando este en Lima hay que hacer una reunion todos los forista que tomamos fotos, para hacer un super thread........


Yo tpc se limpiar bien el sensor :lol: XD


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Yo tpc se limpiar bien el sensor :lol: XD


si es una baina una vez nos mostraron como hacerlo en la clase, pero no preste atencion, ahora quiero aprender por que quiero comprarme un lente mas largo y voy ah nesesitar cambiar de lente seguido....... y seguro voy ah tener que limpiar el lente cada vez que use la camara..... eso es lo unico malo de las camaras digitales....... los sensores..........


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bruno y Edén.... lo mejor de lo mejor que he visto en este thread..... las fotos son alucinantes, no se si ya lo han puesto en el foro internacional, pero vale la pena que vean lo maravilloso que puede ser una foto en manos de personas que aman la arquitectura y el arte...

Un abrazo Bruno sobre todo por tu continua preocupaciòn hacia mi en estos dìas.

Bravazo el thread.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muchas gracias Vane, espero que te sientas mejor. Un abrazo.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

wow, excelentes fotos mushashos :applause:. le han hecho mucha justicia a la ciudad "plastica" de los angeles. a pesar de haber vivido alli por 4 años recorri muy poco del centro, y solo sali a tomar fotos una vez (todavia no las subo al foro). me quede con las ganas de ir al bar del standard hotel del centro, pero si fui al bar del standard hotel que queda en el sunset strip y era casi de pelicula, super "pos-moderno", hasta con una mujer en una vitrina como "decoracion".

anyway, para repetir, muy buenas las fotos, entre las mejores de LA.


----------

